
My Slow Internet vs. Docker - dhruvbhatia
https://medium.com/google-cloud-platform-developer-advocates/my-slow-internet-vs-docker-7678ae1cae72
======
allcentury
So the TL;DR is run your day to day on a VM that has a good internet
connection if you use docker. Ok.

~~~
navls
Really just run your day to day on a VM regardless. It's 2015.

~~~
danudey
I run my day to day on a Macbook. I don't feel like wasting my limited
resources for such minimal benefit.

If my gaming PC supported PCI passthrough I would though.

------
voltagex_
When Docker was new I could download the Ubuntu baseimage with no issues. Now
there's so many layers it takes far too long.

~~~
jlhawn
Which Ubuntu image are you using? The official Ubuntu 14.04 image has always
been only 4 layers and is about 190MB total size.

------
tracker1
Really cool post... though it seems like DigitalOcean, Linode or others might
be a better idea if you use the instances more than a few hours a month.

I'm not connection constrained, but my workflow for linux is to mount a
drive/directory to a linux instance (virtual or physical) edit with a gui
editor locally, and run via an ssh connected cli. Which works pretty well for
me.

Anyone familiar with something that can mount a virtual drive in windows or
osx to a linux machine over ssh?

~~~
jayfk
Don't know about windows, but you can use NFS on OS X and Linux.

If you mount your working directory exactly like on your host machine, you can
even use relative paths in your Dockerfile.

E.g mount /Users/tracker1 from your host on /Users/tracker1 on the VM.

Since your Dockerfile working dir matches on both systems, you can use them as
if you were working directly on the machine, like:

ADD ./entrypoint.sh /entrypoint.sh COPY ./app/code /code

etc.

~~~
tracker1
I didn't know you could NFS over SSH... interesting... Just need a solution
for my windows desktop.

[https://gist.github.com/proudlygeek/5721498](https://gist.github.com/proudlygeek/5721498)

------
vellum
You can do the same thing with a Digital Ocean droplet. Just make sure you add
a swap file to increase the RAM to >=1 GB.

~~~
justinsaccount
Right.. and doing so is just a matter of using --driver digitalocean instead
of --driver google

------
chanezon
[https://medium.com/@chanezon/good-post-on-using-docker-
cloud...](https://medium.com/@chanezon/good-post-on-using-docker-cloud-
instances-to-optimise-dev-build-over-low-bandwidth-a897977dae64) great post,
but don't use maven:onbuild for Java projects

------
labianchin
Also, an alternative to `docker-machine scp` is docker-osx-dev
([https://github.com/brikis98/docker-osx-
dev](https://github.com/brikis98/docker-osx-dev)). It will rsync a path into
the docker-machine host.

------
badmadrad
I would prefer to use LXD for this stuff. I can work in a container that is
pretty much a vm. Snapshot and publish that vm to LXC registry and pull it
down to another machine with faster internets. And all I need to do install
apt-get install lxd. No crazy plugins and long command line stuff.

------
logingone
Micro-studio? In London that's a studio. New York micros are London standards.

~~~
logingone
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNPJuJSVmNA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNPJuJSVmNA)

------
amelius
I don't using Docker or any of these tools, but I get the feeling this could
have been done easily using rsync instead.

